# what to look for when you buy a lowrider?



## natas1979 (Oct 20, 2011)

Hey Guys,
Newbie here.. Been wanting a lowrider for the past 15 years and I am finally starting to look.

Any pointers as to what to look out for when buying a lowrider?

Seems like there is alot of half ass cars out there...Dont want to waste my money. Any pointers would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

aye you want it done right build your own carnal.


----------



## 87gbody (Dec 20, 2007)

Best advice I have would be to buy something stock and have a competent installer do the work.

Something already juiced look at the signs of a tweaked frame..body gaps, too much negative camber from the belly bending in, etc. Look very closely at the overall fit and finish of the job. Have all batts load tested with a GOOD tester, that could be big expense replacing all the batts.


----------



## Straight 66 (Jan 27, 2011)

I wouldn't buy anything with primer, the usual classic coverup....


----------



## natas1979 (Oct 20, 2011)

Looking for something already with hydros. But I can understand the idea of buying a stock car and having a shop do the work if you not capable to do it yourself. Im new to this, so just looking to get started.


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

Wiring.
Frame.
Plumbing.


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

Make sure the previous owner didn't die of aids. .


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

Rips or tears in the frame, quater panel damage (buckles), spaghetii wiring in the trunk(not a sign of problems, but some noobs might cop it and ride like that which COULD be a fire hazzard) sides or corners that don't lift but is "an easy fix". Hell even sides that won't lower at all. Uneven lifting/dropping, buckles or oil can dents in the roof (signs of HEAVY frame/cowl damage from hopping).


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

buy a 1980's 2dr caprice thats clean trust me, biggest issue with lowriding is people losing modivation on there car. so get a car you truely want to build and keep.


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

natas1979 said:


> Looking for something already with hydros. But I can understand the idea of buying a stock car and having a shop do the work if you not capable to do it yourself. Im new to this, so just looking to get started.


It all comes down to how much your trying to spend....You get what you pay 4


----------



## Goku (Jun 12, 2011)

make sure you get a four door. the two doors dont hold resale value. Like the saying goes "Mo' doo's mo' hoes!" Make sure to ask if the vehicle has an 06 frame swap. If its a front wheel drive it doubles the value. kick the tires, I still dont know why everybody else does it, but I do it too. When I bought a car once, I really hurt my foot I kicked the tires so damn hard. I think I spent 15 minutes just kicking the tires til the guy said "WTF!?"


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Goku said:


> make sure you get a four door. the two doors dont hold resale value. Like the saying goes "Mo' doo's mo' hoes!" Make sure to ask if the vehicle has an 06 frame swap. If its a front wheel drive it doubles the value. kick the tires, I still dont know why everybody else does it, but I do it too. When I bought a car once, I really hurt my foot I kicked the tires so damn hard. I think I spent 15 minutes just kicking the tires til the guy said "WTF!?"


Lol, that's fuckin tru why tha fuck do people kick the tires??? Pendejos.


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

Goku said:


> make sure you get a four door. the two doors dont hold resale value. Like the saying goes "Mo' doo's mo' hoes!" Make sure to ask if the vehicle has an 06 frame swap. If its a front wheel drive it doubles the value. kick the tires, I still dont know why everybody else does it, but I do it too. When I bought a car once, I really hurt my foot I kicked the tires so damn hard. I think I spent 15 minutes just kicking the tires til the guy said "WTF!?"


I think he has lunch monies, only ballers got 06 frame swaps


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Switches, lots of them. Seriously, buy a stock car and have the hydros installed or do your research and then install yourself. Too many problems with other people's projects, but if you insist on buying one done if say get something with a battery rack for 4 batteries. That usually means the car hasn't been abused by high voltage/hopping.


----------



## Big Hollywood (May 17, 2010)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> aye you want it done right build your own carnal.


This. Build your own, or commission people who know what they're doing - people who do good, detailed work and who know what to reinforce, what the best 'bang for your buck is' etc. I'd only buy a lowrider from someone I knew and trusted. And if it's a classic, take a magnet over that body and make sure it's not just a bondo'ed car that's been painted (and that still has rust all under the paint). Check the floorboards for rust/trunk, and if they say the frame has been fully reinforced, put that thing on a rack and make SURE it's been FULLY reinforced. 

And be patient. Don't just jump on something right away, unless you're 110% sure it's cool and what you want. Chill out, research (like you're doing), and then make a power move.


----------



## PLOMO77 (Aug 22, 2012)

All good points and good advice i personally have been on both sides of fence built my own/shop and just bought one, either way resarch just like in school do your homework, dig around when you find something you like meaning look in places noone else would look good luck with your venture


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

Minieme209 said:


> Make sure the previous owner didn't die of aids. .


co-signed


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

Ive bought turn keys , and had some shop built . The 1 that I got now is being built by me and my club brothers , l respect this car more than the other cars ive owned by this 
being my first hands on build.


----------



## Hurricane Sandy Bitchez (Nov 2, 2012)

its gotta have a stone grip steering wheel


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

natas1979 said:


> Hey Guys,
> Newbie here.. Been wanting a lowrider for the past 15 years and I am finally starting to look.
> 
> Any pointers as to what to look out for when buying a lowrider?
> ...


If it's a 60s or older car look for rust. 

If you dont know what to look for, ask a friend to go with you and check the car out (or take a guy who does body work for a living. They can see and find things that most of us cant)

GL


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> If it's a 60s or older car look for rust.
> 
> If you dont know what to look for, ask a friend to go with you and check the car out (or take a guy who does body work for a living. They can see and find things that most of us cant)
> 
> GL


Topic is about lowriders. U know, lifted cars, ever had one?


----------



## fjc422 (Dec 20, 2010)

I would go thru this thread and it'll give you an idea of what you DON'T want to see

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/13-hydraulics/121719-hydraulics-wows.html


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

lone star said:


> Topic is about lowriders. U know, lifted cars, ever had one?


So there are no 60s or earlier lifted rides?

And if they are lifted they dont have rust?

Man, you're not only illiterate but a bit slow as well hu?


I had a juiced 4 door Six-Fo in high school. Bitches stold it and Bought a mustang instead with the insurance feria. 

I still own that Mustang today.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Sir, its cool. You dont have to justify why u havent had a lifted car in probably 20 yrs lol.


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

If the car does not have an '06 frame swap with stone grips, you laugh at their insult and move on to the next low low.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

lone star said:


> Sir, its cool. You dont have to justify why u havent had a lifted car in probably 20 yrs lol.


I do have to justify myself!

I was flat broke. 

Now i have a few bills and that's why Im building an 06 Frame swap lo lo. 

Im sure you have seen it, you just dont have nothing negative to say. 

Perhaps is because you have seen the quality of rides that are build at our car club.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

*FRANCISCO* said:


> If the car does not have an '06 frame swap with stone grips, you laugh at their insult and move on to the next low low.


LMAO


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Aztlan_Exile said:


> I do have to justify myself!
> 
> I was flat broke.
> 
> ...


What does a car club have to do with anything in this convo. Not talkin about clubs. Like i said you dont have to justify anything, but seem to feel the need to. Im done. Thanks and have a nice day.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

lone star said:


> What does a car club have to do with anything in this convo. Not talkin about clubs. Like i said you dont have to justify anything, but seem to feel the need to. Im done. Thanks and have a nice day.


That's what I thought!


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

natas1979 said:


> Hey Guys,
> Newbie here.. Been wanting a lowrider for the past 15 years and I am finally starting to look.
> 
> Any pointers as to what to look out for when buying a lowrider?
> ...


 do it ride good? Are the rims big? 06 frame swap? 15k daynas? Dads ride? 61 rag?


----------

